# Sigelei T150 Touchscreen



## Dubz (4/1/16)

Sigelei presents the all new *touch screen ready* T150! Features a max power output of 150 watts with temperature control.

Sigelei Super Mod-T150
Output power: 5w-150w
Input: 6.4V-8.4V
Resistance: 0.2Ω-3.0Ω
Temperature Adjustment Range: 200℉-600℉
Battery: 2*1860 high-drain batteries
Expected release at end of January
http://www.asmodus.com/Sigelei-T150-150W-Touch-Screen-Box-Mod-p/sigelei-t150.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (4/1/16)

a matter of time before there will be a integrated cellphone/vape mod.. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> a matter of time before there will be a integrated cellphone/vape mod..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Was thinking exactly the same thing... "forget about DNA chips, hows about a Snapdragon Qualcom 3.4GHZ processor running Android ICS with 4gb RAM, 32GB storage and 21 Megapixel Camera, all besides for 500watt output to any 510 compatible tank/dripper with a 10,000mAh battery... and for your convenience, we have included a shoulder strap as this device is the same size as your Aunties mini-bus... order today at www.youdontactuallyneedthis.com"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DougP (4/1/16)

Haha Now we talking

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (4/1/16)

This is the best idea i have heard for a while. "How to encourage all kids to vape" Put vape devices on their cell phones!


----------

